# As far as horse feed are Pellets and Sweet feed the main two types of feed?



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, within the 'pellets' are all sorts of distinctions; extruded, 12%, senior, any sort of foal/growing feed, low starch....and thats just what I can come up with off the top of my head! There are also hay pellets, which are exactly what they sound to be, hay just pressed into pellet form. Even sweet feed is a type of pelleted feed sometimes......

But yes, in general if you're talking bare bones physical types of feed, there are really only the two types of feed.


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

Fairly broad question. There are several types of feeds inside the two catergories you gave, tblver gave you some ideas.

There's also your non-traditional feeds/supplements, such as rice bran, flax seed, BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds).

Then you've got complete feeds, which are meant to replace some or all of a horses forage diet - beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, alfalfa cubes, timothy cubes, etc. 


There's also ration balancers, ground minerals, oils, pasture & forage, etc etc etc.


----------

